# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  probabile fallimento

## aisha2006

salve,vi spiego la situazione:
una srl con due soci amministratori al 50% ciascuno,non ci sono i soldi necessari a mandare avanti la baracca,per pagare l'affitto del negozio e le rate dei macchinari che servono all'attività.....
probabilmente si dovrà dichiarare fallimento,visto che i soldi per liquidare tutto non ci sono.
il fallimento è più "grave" della liquidazione? 
conseguenze in termini di costi?
conseguenze per i soci amministratori legali?
l'avvocato ci ha detto che non si può stimare un costo del fallimento,ma che è rognoso....la commercialista invece dice che costa tantissimo....
qualcuno ci consiglia e ci dà qualche spiegazione?
grazie mille!

----------


## alias61

> salve,vi spiego la situazione:
> una srl con due soci amministratori al 50% ciascuno,non ci sono i soldi necessari a mandare avanti la baracca,per pagare l'affitto del negozio e le rate dei macchinari che servono all'attività.....
> probabilmente si dovrà dichiarare fallimento,visto che i soldi per liquidare tutto non ci sono.
> il fallimento è più "grave" della liquidazione? 
> conseguenze in termini di costi?
> conseguenze per i soci amministratori legali?
> l'avvocato ci ha detto che non si può stimare un costo del fallimento,ma che è rognoso....la commercialista invece dice che costa tantissimo....
> qualcuno ci consiglia e ci dà qualche spiegazione?
> grazie mille!

  se hai commercialista e avvocato prova ad ascoltare bene quello che ti dicono, per darti una risposta biognerebbe scrivere un libro 
in estrema sintesi :
 - fallimento è certamente più grave della liquidazione volontaria
 - non capisco di quali costi parli, ipotizzando che non abbiate fatto "casini" come amministratori non ce ne sono, soci srl sono responsabili nei limiti del cap sociale
 - soci detto prima, amministratori : dipende da come avete gestito impresa soprattutto in periodo di crisi

----------


## aisha2006

> se hai commercialista e avvocato prova ad ascoltare bene quello che ti dicono, per darti una risposta biognerebbe scrivere un libro 
> in estrema sintesi :
>  - fallimento è certamente più grave della liquidazione volontaria
>  - non capisco di quali costi parli, ipotizzando che non abbiate fatto "casini" come amministratori non ce ne sono, soci srl sono responsabili nei limiti del cap sociale
>  - soci detto prima, amministratori : dipende da come avete gestito impresa soprattutto in periodo di crisi

  
2 soci ed amministratori,l'attivita' purtroppo ha avuto vita breve,circa un mese di vita,ma visto che non si rientrava piu' nelle spese,priva di accomulare altri debiti e' stato deciso di chiudere,anche perche' i soldi son finiti 
Casini non penso,son stati spesi solo per prodotti che rivendavamo nei distributori(il nostro era un negozio fatto solo di distributori),i creditori sono la ditta che ci ha dato le macchine(questo mese non siamo arrivati a pagare la rata),ed il proprietario del locale(non riusciamo a pagare il mese nuovo) 
Ripremetto che sul conto della srl c'e' poco piu' di 100 euro,se chiediamo fallimento che costi si dovra' affrontare?Il curatore fallimentare deve essere pagato con quello che resta della srl(sempre se avanza qualcosa),o bisogna pagarlo di tasca propria?

----------


## Niccolò

Qui secondo me viene fuori un macro-problema. In un sistema serio, il fallimento non dovrebbe esser visto che una pena da infliggere al fallito (che già poveraccio ci perde in termini di investimento iniziale e reputabilità), ma una fisiologica conseguenza delle leggi del mercato (non tutti possono riuscire a farcela). 
Non ho mai seguito fallimenti, però so che non è semplice come si legge nei libri. Se due professionisti ti hanno consigliato di evitarlo (e non vedo che interesse potrebbero avere a mentirti), io seguirei il loro parere.

----------


## f.p

> salve,vi spiego la situazione:
> una srl con due soci amministratori al 50% ciascuno,non ci sono i soldi necessari a mandare avanti la baracca,per pagare l'affitto del negozio e le rate dei macchinari che servono all'attività.....
> probabilmente si dovrà dichiarare fallimento,visto che i soldi per liquidare tutto non ci sono.
> il fallimento è più "grave" della liquidazione? 
> conseguenze in termini di costi?
> conseguenze per i soci amministratori legali?
> l'avvocato ci ha detto che non si può stimare un costo del fallimento,ma che è rognoso....la commercialista invece dice che costa tantissimo....
> qualcuno ci consiglia e ci dà qualche spiegazione?
> grazie mille!

  ciao  :Smile:  
dunque, cerco di spiegare in cosa potrebbe essere più "rognoso" un fallimento ..
non si tratta di una questioni di veri e propri costi: in una Srl - come è già stato rilevato - i soci rispondono solo limitatamente alla propria quota sociale.
Gli amministratori - se hanno gestito con la normale diligenza - non incorrono in particolari problemi o responsabilità!
e francamente non capisco a quali costi si riferisca la tua commercialista quando dice che il fallimento "costa tantissimo"! il fallito non sborsa, per così dire, un bel niente! 
La questione si pone semmai sulla potenziale squalificazione sociale inevitabile a seguito di un fallimento (specie nei piccoli centri) e nella potenziale lungaggine della procedura concorsuale, che potrebbe dar luogo a fastidi per gli ex amministratori (comparizioni dinnanzi al giudice, audizioni da parte del curatore e così via) 
Se, però, la tua situazione non consente di poter effettuare una liquidazione volontaria (perchè ad esempio i debiti sono decisamente troppo alti e non vi sono attività da liquidare) direi di partire direttamente con la richiesta di una fallimento in proprio: il creditore insoddisfatto nella liquidazione ha infatti comunque facoltà di chiedere il fallimento della società in liquidazione!

----------


## L'italiano

Scusa, ma per essere pratici: 
quanto debito avete accumulato in un solo mese di attività? 
Per distributori intendi di alimenti e bevande?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
francamente ho qualche dubbio che la Srl possa dopo un mese di attività aver raggiunto i parametri per essere dichiarata fallita. 
Fermo restando che credo che la collega abbia approfondito la questione, la normativa sul fallimento ai sensi dell'art. 1, co 2, della L. 267/1942, come riformato dal D.Lgs. n. 5/2006 e ancora dalla L. n.80/2005 stabilisce che:  *Non sono soggetti alle disposizioni sul fallimento e sul concordato preventivo gli imprenditori di cui al primo comma,* *i quali dimostrino il possesso congiunto dei seguenti requisiti*: 
a) _aver avuto, nei tre esercizio precedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'iniziio dell'attività, se di durata inferiore, un attivo patrimoniale di ammontare complessivo annuo, non superiore ad Euro 300.000;_ 
b) _aver realizzato,, in qualunque modo risulti, nei tre esercizi precedenti la data di deposito dell'istanza di fallimento o dall'inizio dell'attività, se di durata inferiore, ricavi lordi per un ammontare complessivo annuo non superiore ad Euro 200.000_; 
c) _aver un ammonatare di debiti anche scaduti non superiore ad Euro 500.000_.  
I parametri possono essere aggiornati periodicamente. 
E' difficile pensare che in un mese d'attività siano stati congiuntamente superati i tre parametri sopra indicati e conseguentemente, se la Srl non ha superato congiuntamente i tre parametri non è soggetta al fallimento e il Tribunale adito non potrà pronunciare la sentenza dichiarativa di fallimento. 
Se poi i parametri ci sono, bisogna iniziare a preoccuparsi delle possibili azioni di responsabilità ex art. 2392 e ss. del c.c. che il curatore potrebbe avviare contro gli amministratori per "mala gestio". Ove queste responsabilità emergano e siano sentenziate, il curatore potrà agire contro il patrimonio degli amministratori.   _Dulcis in fundo_  non va dimenticata la possibile richiesta di rinvio a giudizio per bancarotta semplice o fraudolenta, che costringerebbe gli amministratori a nominare dei legali che li difendano nel processo penale conseguente, con i costi di un'assistenza legale per il penale, certamente alti. 
Saluti

----------


## aisha2006

il problema è che non abbiamo i soldi necessari a liquidare la società,poichè avremmo da pagare 16000 euro di distributori automatici....
sinceramente non vedo altra soluzione che il fallimento....
se i soldi non ci sono per liquidare,e il fallimento da quanto qualcuno ha detto,non sussiste,che procedimento dovremmo adottare?
è un casino e non so come uscirne....

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se non ricorrono le condizioni per il fallimento (che ritengo essere sempre una soluzione estrema visti i rischi citati), non resta che mettere in liquidazione la società e chiudere con l'impegno dei soci ad accollarsi i debiti che la società ha accumulato. 
Non esiste una soluzione per non pagare in assoluto solo perchè gli affari sono andati male. 
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> Se non ricorrono le condizioni per il fallimento (che ritengo essere sempre una soluzione estrema visti i rischi citati), non resta che mettere in liquidazione la società e chiudere con l'impegno dei soci ad accollarsi i debiti che la società ha accumulato. 
> Non esiste una soluzione per non pagare in assoluto solo perchè gli affari sono andati male. 
> Saluti

  Parere personale: vista la normativa, a cosa serve costituire una società di capitali, se tanto poi pagano sempre i soci?

----------


## La matta

Aggiungerei: ma e possibile, se si tratta semplicemente di un cattivo calcolo del rapporto costi/ricavi, in così breve tempo ravvisare reati di bancarotta, appropriazioni, ecc. ecc.? 
Meglio effettivamente chiudere comunque al più presto: gli affitti corrono, le rate corrono e la situazione non può che peggiorare.  
E concordo: uno apre una srl per non correre rischi, e poi si trova nella melma lo stesso? Con quello che costa una società di capitali, poi...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Parere personale: vista la normativa, a cosa serve costituire una società di capitali, se tanto poi pagano sempre i soci?

  Non sono completamente d'accordo con la tua affermazione, Niccolò. E' chiaro che devono pagare i soci, che non devono beneficiare solo dei successi imprenditoriali, ma anche far fronte agli insuccessi.  
Costituire una società a responsabilità limitata non significa precostituirsi il mezzo per aggirare l'obbligo di pagare i propri debiti e per dare il destro (e forse anche il sinistro) a gente che non ha saputo graduare l'entità dei debiti, in funzione della capacità di rientro della società. 
Il motto potrebbe essere: si alla responsabilità limitata; no alla irresponsabilità illimitata. Il socio ha l'obbligo di vigilare sulle operazioni programmate ed eseguite. Deve vigilare sull'organo amministrativo. 
Se così non fosse, ritengo che dietro l'etichetta di soci sfortunati, potrebbero facilmente occultarsi soci spregiudicati e ti assicuro che in Italia le cronache giudiziarie sono piene di gente avventuriera.      
Saluti con simpatia

----------


## Niccolò

> Non sono completamente d'accordo con la tua affermazione, Niccolò. E' chiaro che devono pagare i soci, che non devono beneficiare solo dei successi imprenditoriali, ma anche far fronte agli insuccessi.  
> Costituire una società a responsabilità limitata non significa precostituirsi il mezzo per aggirare l'obbligo di pagare i propri debiti e per dare il destro (e forse anche il sinistro) a gente che non ha saputo graduare l'entità dei debiti, in funzione della capacità di rientro della società. 
> Il motto potrebbe essere: si alla responsabilità limitata; no alla irresponsabilità illimitata. Il socio ha l'obbligo di vigilare sulle operazioni programmate ed eseguite. Deve vigilare sull'organo amministrativo. 
> Se così non fosse, ritengo che dietro l'etichetta di soci sfortunati, potrebbero facilmente occultarsi soci spregiudicati e ti assicuro che in Italia le cronache giudiziarie sono piene di gente avventuriera.      
> Saluti con simpatia

  Non era un'affermazione, ma era una richiesta di un tuo parere  :Smile:  
Invece io resto della mia idea. Se c'è una società, i debiti devono essere coperti dalla società.  
Per me il socio dovrebbe sempre essere escluso da ogni rischio societario, ovviamente esclusa la perdita di capitale apportato (se si chiama capitale di rischio ci sarà un perchè!). Potremo prendercela con gli amministratori, ma anche qui dov'è la responsabilità dell'amministratore incompetente e dove quella del fornitore o finanziatore che offre credito a chi non lo merita? 
Gestite così non sono società di capitali, ma società di persone con un pò di burocrazia in più  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Con simpatia, e con la certezza che è sempre piacevole confrontarsi con persone più compententi  :Smile:

----------


## aisha2006

sono d'accordo con Niccolò.....se noi non abbiamo i soldi per liquidare....e che possiamo andare a rubare??!?!?
un altra situazione ci dovrà pur essere....
noi inizialmente volevamo liquidare,volevamo metterci d'accordo con la ditta che ci venduto le macchine,ma non solo il proprietario si fa negare,ma ora non ci risponde nemmeno più il centralino!
Avevamo calcolato che almeno la ditta ci veniva incontro,la liquidazione si poteva anche fare,ma ora a sto punto visto che da loro calma piatta....la situazione si è fatta allarmante e noi non sappiamo più come cavolo uscire da questa situazione!!!!!!!

----------


## L'italiano

> sono d'accordo con Niccolò.....se noi non abbiamo i soldi per liquidare....e che possiamo andare a rubare??!?!?
> un altra situazione ci dovrà pur essere....
> noi inizialmente volevamo liquidare,volevamo metterci d'accordo con la ditta che ci venduto le macchine,ma non solo il proprietario si fa negare,ma ora non ci risponde nemmeno più il centralino!
> Avevamo calcolato che almeno la ditta ci veniva incontro,la liquidazione si poteva anche fare,ma ora a sto punto visto che da loro calma piatta....la situazione si è fatta allarmante e noi non sappiamo più come cavolo uscire da questa situazione!!!!!!!

  Curioso questo creditore che si nasconde da colui dal quale deve incassare  :EEK!:  
Io non vedo perchè mai il socio di srl debba in tale veste farsi carico dei debiti sociali.
In veste di amministratore, piuttosto, valuterà l'opportunità di tale scelta, al fine di chiudere in bonis o quasi e non sporcarsi la reputazione. 
Nel caso pratico di Aisha, per essere propositivi: il fatto che la società pare non fallibile per mancanza di requisiti costituisce un vantaggio.
Io farei così, sulla premessa che l'unico debito sia verso il fornitore dei distibutori: 
1. letterina raccomandata  al fornitore dei distributori, ove spiega in chiaro la situazione ("non c'è una lira") e propone a stralcio di ogni debito la restituzione dei distributori anche se usati, con l'avvertenza che in caso di diniego sarete costretti a piazzare immediatamente i beni sul mercato. 
2. se il fornitore non ci sta, vendere i beni e riprovarci con il fornitore ("caro fornitore, abbiamo venduto i beni che tu non hai voluto accettare in restituzione, ora ti preghiamo di accettare il ricavato a stralcio del nostro debito. Ti facciamo presente che nulla altro abbiamo".) 
2bis valutate se è il caso di metterci un po' del vostro per rendere l'offerta più digeribile. 
3. se ancora non ci sta, bonificategli comunque l'importo ricavato dalla vendita . 
4 portare a sopravvenienza l'importo che non pagherete e ponete la società in liquidazione.

----------


## aisha2006

ciao l'italiano,
effettivamente abbiamo qualcuno interessato alle macchine,ma purtroppo c'è un altro problema (come siamo fortunati eh  :Cool:  )
In pratica il proprietario del locale che abbiamo affittato,sapendo che non abbiamo più soldi per pagare l'affitto,ci è venuto incontro dicendo che il mese di marzo non ce l'avrebbe fatto pagare,l'avrebbe scalato dalla caparra versata,ma a fine marzo il locale deve essere sgrombro.....
quindi,se il tizio interessato alle macchine rinuncia all'acquisto,noi non sapremmo dove mettere ste benedette macchine....è una situazione allucinante,il proprietario della ditta non si sa che fine ha fatto,e se non vendiamo ste macchine.....dove le possiamo mettere?!?!?!
credimi,ci rido per non piangere,è una situazione assurda!
ah,su consiglio dell'avvocato,dopo che per 20 giorni il centralino della ditta ci negava il proprietario (è in riunione.....si,20 giorni di riunione ahhahahah ) ,abbiamo mandato un telegramma dicendo che richiedevamo colloquio telefonico e che le macchine erano pronte al ritiro....e niente....nessuna risposta,anzi,ora non rispondo nemmeno più al telefono...
I giorni passano e ste macchine ho l'impressione che andranno buttate in qualche discarica....45000 euro di macchine....meglio che non ci penso!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> credimi,ci rido per non piangere,è una situazione assurda!
> ah,su consiglio dell'avvocato,dopo che per 20 giorni il centralino della ditta ci negava il proprietario (è in riunione.....si,20 giorni di riunione ahhahahah ) ,abbiamo mandato un telegramma dicendo che richiedevamo colloquio telefonico e che le macchine erano pronte al ritiro....e niente....nessuna risposta,anzi,ora non rispondo nemmeno più al telefono...
> I giorni passano e ste macchine ho l'impressione che andranno buttate in qualche discarica....45000 euro di macchine....meglio che non ci penso!!!!!!!!!!

  Scusa, non per giudicarvi, ma avete aperto una srl ai primi di Febbraio, preso in locazione un immobile, acquistato beni per 45.000, ed oggi vi rendete conto che non potete pagare nessuno?

----------


## aisha2006

Ti spiego brevemente Niccolò:
inizialmente avevamo TUTTI i soldi necessari....a pagare tutte le macchine,costituire la società,caparra del negozio,elettricista...
Uno dei due amministratori si è fatto "fregare" la bellezza di circa 3000 euro dall'agente immobiliare che ci ha trovato l'immobile.
In più l'elettricista si è preso più di quello stimato,la spesa totale della merce per riempire i distributori era praticamente il doppio di ciò che avevamo ipotizzato.
La cosa più grave era che inizialmente io avevo suggerito di mettere più soldi perchè in caso di spese improvvise almeno eravamo coperti,ma uno dei due amministratori e una delle associate (contratto di associazione in partecipazione) hanno detto che non serviva,perchè rientravamo nel budget....
Inoltre a nostro favore avevamo l'opportunità di usufruire di sponsor,cioè contratti stipulati con negozi o liberi professionisti,che in cambio della pubblicità che gli avremmo fatto nel nostro negozio,ci davano un fisso mensile,così da rientrare nelle spese di affitto e bollette tutti i mesi,ma l'amministratore e l'associata hanno sempre rimandato la questione,ci hanno imposto di non metterci in moto per trovare gli sponsor poichè c'era tempo....e intanto i guadagni erano bassi e soprattutto non avevamo questa fonte di guadagno che almeno ci avrebbe parato il ........
Non per lamentarmi,ma l'altro amministratore e l'altra associata non hanno curato bene gli interessi della società e hanno sottovalutato il denaro disponibile...quindi ci siamo ritrovati con guadagni bassi,nessuna entrata degli sponsor,e i soldi iniziali che servivano a pagare le macchine,a causa delle spese non previste (che ho citato sopra) praticamente ridotti al minimo,tanto che per liquidare la società non bastano.

----------


## aisha2006

cmq la società è stata costituita ad inizio novembre se non sbaglio,la data precisa non la ricordo...il negozio è stato aperto verso la fine di gennaio e chiuso all'incirca alla metà di febbraio,causa problemi tra soci derivata dalla gestione del negozio (ho scritto tutto sul messaggio qui sopra)

----------


## Niccolò

> Ti spiego brevemente Niccolò:
> inizialmente avevamo TUTTI i soldi necessari....a pagare tutte le macchine,costituire la società,caparra del negozio,elettricista...
> Uno dei due amministratori si è fatto "fregare" la bellezza di circa 3000 euro dall'agente immobiliare che ci ha trovato l'immobile.
> In più l'elettricista si è preso più di quello stimato,la spesa totale della merce per riempire i distributori era praticamente il doppio di ciò che avevamo ipotizzato.
> La cosa più grave era che inizialmente io avevo suggerito di mettere più soldi perchè in caso di spese improvvise almeno eravamo coperti,ma uno dei due amministratori e una delle associate (contratto di associazione in partecipazione) hanno detto che non serviva,perchè rientravamo nel budget....
> Inoltre a nostro favore avevamo l'opportunità di usufruire di sponsor,cioè contratti stipulati con negozi o liberi professionisti,che in cambio della pubblicità che gli avremmo fatto nel nostro negozio,ci davano un fisso mensile,così da rientrare nelle spese di affitto e bollette tutti i mesi,ma l'amministratore e l'associata hanno sempre rimandato la questione,ci hanno imposto di non metterci in moto per trovare gli sponsor poichè c'era tempo....e intanto i guadagni erano bassi e soprattutto non avevamo questa fonte di guadagno che almeno ci avrebbe parato il ........
> Non per lamentarmi,ma l'altro amministratore e l'altra associata non hanno curato bene gli interessi della società e hanno sottovalutato il denaro disponibile...quindi ci siamo ritrovati con guadagni bassi,nessuna entrata degli sponsor,e i soldi iniziali che servivano a pagare le macchine,a causa delle spese non previste (che ho citato sopra) praticamente ridotti al minimo,tanto che per liquidare la società non bastano.

  Scusa se mi faccio ancora i fatti tuoi, te che ruolo hai nell'azienda? Socio, amministratore o consulente? 
Condivido la posizione di Enrico Larocca riguardo la situazione della società, e visto che ormai mi sembra che stia arrivando lo tsunami, probabilmente è il caso che ognuno inizi a guardare la cosa dal suo angolo e verificare come uscirne il meglio possibile  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aisha2006

Ciao Niccolò,io sono un associata (in partecipazione,solo denaro no prestazione lavorativa) ,il mio fidanzato è amministratore al 50% come l'altro amministratore,e la sua ragazza è associata come me.
Sò che sta arrivando lo tsunami....ma siamo spiazzati e non sappiamo come muoverci,stasera chiameremo l'avvocato,visto la commercialista si è presa 15 giorni di ferie....alè!

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao Niccolò,io sono un associata (in partecipazione,solo denaro no prestazione lavorativa) ,il mio fidanzato è amministratore al 50% come l'altro amministratore,e la sua ragazza è associata come me.
> Sò che sta arrivando lo tsunami....ma siamo spiazzati e non sappiamo come muoverci,stasera chiameremo l'avvocato,visto la commercialista si è presa 15 giorni di ferie....alè!

  Temo che il dover pagare tutti sia la soluzione più probabile. Anche perchè tra le righe mi chiedo: se poteste evitare di pagare qualcuno, che senso avrebbe che un avvocato e un commercialista vi seguano, visto che sanno già che non saranno mai pagati?

----------


## aisha2006

ultime novità: l'altro amministratore ha detto che non dichiarerà mai fallimento,e che siamo obbligati a dare i soldi per la liquidazione,parole precise: vedi di trovare i soldi (quando sà benissimo che non solo non li abbiamo ma che non abbiamo nemmeno la possibilità di procurarceli)
oltretutto ha anche minacciato di chiamare a casa mia e chiedere i soldi,ma il saputello forse non sa che l'associata non ha nessun obbligo a sborsare un euro in più di quello che ha dato per la società (ho il contratto sottomano)
quindi: fallimento per lui no,liquidazione:20000 euro i due amministratori per liquidare tutto....
a quanto so non può obbligare l'altro amministratore a fare ciò che lui dice,perchè hanno potere al 50% (abbiamo consultato l'avvocato)...

----------


## civi

Ciao.
Avete fatto una stima di quanto si può realizzare dalla liquidazione dell'attivo ?

----------

